# New Snowboarder from KENTUCKY!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

good stuff, you will be hitting up perfect north in IN i assume. good luck with everything, theres a bunch of resources to learn on this forum hope you use them well and of course have fun out there =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

That is correct, Perfect North in IN. That and my front yard just to test out the new equipment lol.


----------

